# most expensive puzzle you own?



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

im just wandering what is the most expensive puzzle in your collection.

Think about this you may have bought a puzzle used or on sale. So, think of the original price of a brand new one from cubedepot,icubemart,speedcubeshop,witeden,c4u,amazon,hk nowstore,lighttake, and other places. for me it would be my rubiks touch cube


----------



## jaywong88 (Nov 20, 2011)

well..mine is Dayan Zhanchi Stikerless...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

jaywong88 said:


> well..mine is Dayan Zhanchi Stikerless...


 
Just wondering how long have you been cubing


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow finally a non-stupid thread 

11x11


----------



## MostEd (Nov 20, 2011)

mah v cube set!


----------



## Gabo (Nov 20, 2011)

My tuttminx... about $65 USD but it's great XD


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

Gabo said:


> My tuttminx... about $65 USD but it's great XD


 
cool


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

MostEd said:


> mah v cube set!


 
is that the white or black one with 2x2 5x5 6x6 7x7 or 5x5 6x6 7x7


----------



## MostEd (Nov 20, 2011)

The white 5-7, about 125 bucks


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

MostEd said:


> The white 5-7, about 125 bucks


 
ok thanks


----------



## aaronb (Nov 20, 2011)

My $22 Lubix Ultimate GuHong, and it isn't even my main 3x3 anymore. My main, a modded Zhanchi, was also $22, but it was free shipping, so it was cheaper than my GuHong.


----------



## Drake (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmm Oskar Chilen cube just form shapeways+shipping it came to 160$ CAD, plus the stickers another 16$ or sommething, plus the screw, another 5$+10$ i would say. Still didn't receive it, but its my Christmas gift so!


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

aaronb said:


> My $22 Lubix Ultimate GuHong, and it isn't even my main 3x3 anymore. My main, a modded Zhanchi, was also $22, but it was free shipping, so it was cheaper than my GuHong.


 
from lubix.com


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

Drake said:


> Hmm Oskar Chilen cube just form shapeways+shipping it came to 160$ CAD, lus the stickers another 16$, plus the screw, another 5$+10$ i would say. Still didn't receive it, but its my Christmas gift so!


 
how it is and can you solve it


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2011)

Teraminx closely followed by the tuttminx.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 20, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> from lubix.com


 
Nahh, my Zhanchi was from thecubicle.us.


----------



## Gabo (Nov 20, 2011)

Drake said:


> Hmm Oskar Chilen cube just form shapeways+shipping it came to 160$ CAD, lus the stickers another 16$, plus the screw, another 5$+10$ i would say. Still didn't receive it, but its my Christmas gift so!


 
put a picture plz XD


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Nahh, my Zhanchi was from thecubicle.us.


 
ok i can one for like $13 on cubedeoptusa.com


----------



## Drake (Nov 20, 2011)

Hmm when I will have it in hand and if i think, yeah.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 20, 2011)

My x cube 7x7 was like 200+ yuan so about 30 bucks but I didn't really have to pay for it with my own money (grandparents bought it for me). If that doesn't count then it's my Zhanchi just because I only bought 3/25 cubes with my own money.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> My x cube 7x7 was like 200+ yuan so about 30 bucks but I didn't really have to pay for it with my own money (grandparents bought it for me). If that doesn't count then it's my Zhanchi just because I only bought 3/25 cubes with my own money.


 
wow i bet it a very good 7x7


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 20, 2011)

> ok i can one for like $13 on cubedeoptusa.com



I must correct you. The ZhanChi on Cube Depot goes for $14.00 assembled and $13.50 DIY. I'm pretty sure they charge shipping.

At TheCubicle, the ZhanChi goes for $13.00 assembled and $12.50 DIY. Our shipping is free for any order from the US. You can also select a modded version from TheCubicle. It goes for $22.00 but it will perform a lot better.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 20, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> wow i bet it a very good 7x7


 
It pops and feels unstable but is generally speed solvable. Tiny compared to the V cube 7.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> It pops and feels unstable but is generally speed solvable. Tiny compared to the V cube 7.


 
wow


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 20, 2011)

Rubik's touch cube, V-cube 7, x-cube 4.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2011)

Shengshou 6x6


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Rubik's touch cube, V-cube 7, x-cube 4.


 
wow so there all around the same price


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Shengshou 6x6


 
cool it but be a good 6x6


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 20, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> im just wandering...





Michael Womack said:


> how it is and can you solve it





Michael Womack said:


> ok i can one for like $13 on cubedeoptusa.com





Michael Womack said:


> wow i bet it a very good 7x7





Michael Womack said:


> cool it but be a good 6x6


I'm assuming that English is your first language when I ask you to please try just a little bit harder with your grammar


----------



## Hershey (Nov 20, 2011)

It is also said in the site rules:


Site Rules said:


> This is a forum, not a chat room.



anyway, my most expensive puzzle is a Dayan MF8 4x4.


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 20, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm assuming that English is your first language when I ask you to please try just a little bit harder with your grammar


 
I clicked on this thread expecting hilariously terrible grammar. I was not disappointed.

On topic: V-cube 7x7, I don't remember how much I paid for it but it's at least $10 more than anything else I have.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> I clicked on this thread expecting hilariously terrible grammar. I was not disappointed.
> 
> On topic: V-cube 7x7, I don't remember how much I paid for it but it's at least $10 more than anything else I have.


 
Ok, usually a v-cube 7x7 from v-cube.com cost $40.35+shipping.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> cool it but be a good 6x6


 
Are you asking if it is good?

If so, then: It is smooth and never misalignes but it is slow and pops WAY too much.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Are you asking if it is good?
> 
> If so, then: It is smooth and never misalignes but it is slow and pops WAY too much.


 
im guessing some one will make a mod to help reduce pops


----------



## Bapao (Nov 20, 2011)

CT Diamond.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

Bapao said:


> CT Diamond.


 
where can i get one


----------



## Specs112 (Nov 20, 2011)

Bapao said:


> CT Diamond.


 
SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 20, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> where can i get one


 
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3...amond_Cube_Magic_Cube__Limited_Edition_-42833


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.


 
pm me JK


----------



## Bapao (Nov 20, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> where can i get one


 
Wasn't it in the thread?...erm, it was a while ago...Lightake?


----------



## Eleredo (Nov 20, 2011)

V-Cube 7


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 20, 2011)

Would magic signed by erno rubik count? i didn't buy it i met him.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Would magic signed by erno rubik count? i didn't buy it i met him.


 
If its the 1980's magic then yes, but how much did you buy the magic befor it got signed?


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 20, 2011)

Professor Pyraminx. And all of it was a waste because the pairing is very dull and irritating to perform.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> Professor Pyraminx. And all of it was a waste because the pairing is very dull and irritating to perform.


 
if you don't like it can i have it


----------



## RNewms27 (Nov 20, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> if you don't like it can i have it


 
My most expensive puzzle for free? That would be a no. Especially if I don't really know you.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 20, 2011)

RNewms27 said:


> My most expensive puzzle for free? That would be a no. Especially if I don't really know you.


 
i would pay $10 for it


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 20, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> if you don't like it can i have it


 
It's not my place to answer for RNewms27, but I honestly doubt RNewms will just give you the professor pyraminx, seeing it's the "most expensive puzzle [he owns]".




Michael Womack said:


> i would pay $10 for it


 
As if ten dollars is enough.

EDIT: http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=444 <- Retail for $42.00


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 20, 2011)

V-cube 7


----------



## CubeLTD (Nov 21, 2011)

All I own is cheap KO crap. Guess it would my Stickerless Guhong..


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 21, 2011)

Lubix GuHong - $20. Yeah, I don't spend much on puzzles.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 21, 2011)

Ironically, my old JSK clone, which I got for $17 or something like that. I get a slight discount on the puzzles I buy nowadays, though.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably my Dogic. Then maybe my Astrolabacus.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 21, 2011)

my white v-cube 7. it was like 60-70 dollars. i should have checked amazon


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 21, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Probably my Dogic. Then maybe my Astrolabacus.


 
what is the Astrolabacus


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> what is the Astrolabacus


 
http://www.google.ca/search?q=Astro...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## cubemaster13 (Nov 21, 2011)

My gigaminx was the most expensive but I didn't buy that. I bought the vcube set with the 2 2x2s which I think was ~$130


----------



## asportking (Nov 21, 2011)

Michael Womack said:


> what is the Astrolabacus


You can always google it, it's much faster.


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 21, 2011)

C4U teraminx, i think like $100.


----------



## emolover (Nov 21, 2011)

Stop replying to every ****ing post someone else makes.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 21, 2011)

The funny thing is, he didn't reply to my post correcting him on stores' prices.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Nov 21, 2011)

Stickerless GuHong, 14 Dollars


----------



## fastcubesolver (Nov 21, 2011)

Eeh, toss-up, i don't remember all the prices.
-v-cube set
-9x9
-11x11
-teraminx
-gigaminx
-tuttminx
those are my most expensive ones.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 21, 2011)

I bought a Maru 4x4 off my friend for $20 (Re-stickered, lubed, doesn't misalign.) Don't worry, I didn't get ripped off.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 21, 2011)

x-cube or v7


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 21, 2011)

11x11 and 9x9 bundle


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 21, 2011)

V7.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 21, 2011)

Well to some people my Elite is most expensive, but in reality my v7 would be for the prices i paid for everything. i think it was 30.


----------



## DaveyCow (Nov 21, 2011)

x-cube 4 is my most expensive, followed by my Gear cube.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 21, 2011)

Gigaminx


----------



## antros (Nov 21, 2011)

Pyraminx Crystal


----------



## tx789 (Nov 21, 2011)

V cube 7


----------



## goflb (Nov 21, 2011)

bought a gear cube and upgraded it with the extra pieces into an extreme/ultimate. cost almost $70 i think.


----------



## Petezorzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Sad but true, a Shengshou 5x5.


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 21, 2011)

lubix guhong lol .


----------



## Mal (Nov 21, 2011)

4x4 Dayan+MF8 
But in five days I'm about to get a modded v-cube 6 which is about $80.
And a gigaminx.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably the QJ megaminx D:


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 21, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> 11x11 and 9x9 bundle


 
from were


----------



## cubernya (Nov 21, 2011)

For my shop, it would be the teraminx at $90

However, a puzzle I actually own and solve, my Lubix Fusion at $28 (however I received it for free )


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 21, 2011)

QJ Megaminx (about $12). Just got back into cubing.


----------



## jrb (Nov 21, 2011)

$35 for my V-Cube 5.


----------



## benskoning (Nov 21, 2011)

MY MEGAMINX


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 21, 2011)

benskoning said:


> MY MEGAMINX


 
what brand is it?


----------



## Drake (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but somme people were not beleiving me, and now that I have a video up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG0eKzA7-QM


----------

